# hey everyone



## JannaB (Aug 20, 2005)

Hey guys! I just moved to LA from the Midwest for college, and I decided to get a Martial Talk account to stay in touch with my old school and motivate myself to stay involved in martial arts depsite a hectic schedule. I've already found a girl on my dorm floor who is a black belt in TKD, so we're looking into the martial arts scene together. I'm sooo excited! 

~Janna


----------



## Lisa (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome Janna!  Happy Posting!  Hope you find a great place to train during college.


----------



## MJS (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Janna!  Enjoy your stay! :ultracool 

Mike


----------



## KenpoTess (Aug 20, 2005)

We always feel better having 'like-minded' people around us  
Enjoy the board and Welcome~!

~Tess


----------



## KenpoEMT (Aug 20, 2005)

[Warning! Random movie reference:] Welcome, Dorthy!  ...pay no attention to the man behind the curtain. [end random reference]

...and welcome to you to Janna!!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Aug 21, 2005)

JannaB said:
			
		

> Hey guys! I just moved to LA from the Midwest for college, and I decided to get a Martial Talk account to stay in touch with my old school and motivate myself to stay involved in martial arts depsite a hectic schedule. I've already found a girl on my dorm floor who is a black belt in TKD, so we're looking into the martial arts scene together. I'm sooo excited!
> 
> ~Janna


Welcome to MT!

Good luck with your college studies. If you haven't yet fulfilled your Physical Education requirement, you might consider taking Judo (if they offer it) or some other martial arts or MA related class. Also, many colleges now have TKD clubs as well.

I may be preaching to the choir here - I don't know where in the midwest you are from - but L.A. and other large cities are a whole different creature when it comes to personal safety. I remember that years ago when I spent a summer in NYC with my sister, she had to constantly remind me that I was not in a small town and that I had to take safety on the Subway and on the street (including more vehicle traffic) more seriously than I had in Sacramento.

Hope everything goes well for you at your new school. What major are you studying?


----------



## Loki (Aug 21, 2005)

Hey Janna, welcome to Martial Talk.


----------



## evenflow1121 (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome, btw they always offer some sort of martial arts classes in college. You may want to check up on that in your school, as you can take the classes for credit usually.


----------



## mrhnau (Aug 21, 2005)

Just to echo what others said, if you are at a reasonably well sized college, you should not have difficulty finding some good MA. My school offers Karate as a course as well as a "general self defense" course. We also have Aikido and TKD clubs. I found some black belts in various arts just from going to a few classes. Might be able to find someone teaching informally. Its a great way to make connections.

LA is sure to have tons of schools. You should be able to find just about any style you would be interested in. Have fun! College can be a really fun experience


----------



## mj-hi-yah (Aug 21, 2005)

Hi Janna nice to have you here!  Good luck finding a new place to study.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## bignick (Aug 22, 2005)

Where are you in the midwest...roughly...I might be able to recommend some schools in your area...


----------



## Cyber Ninja (Aug 22, 2005)

Welcome....


----------



## kenpochad (Aug 23, 2005)

Welcome .................


----------



## still learning (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello, Welcome and have fun with this site..........Aloha


----------



## Pacificshore (Aug 25, 2005)

Hey JannaB....welcome 2 MT


----------



## JannaB (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks guys! Okay so my school offers TKD, Ninjitsu, Kung Fu, and Aikido for $100/year each. There are 96 classes/year for TKD and Aikido, and 64 classes/year in Ninjitsu and Kung Fu.  That comes to a grand total of $1.56/class or $1.04. The price is soooo right!  

At that price I can do two different arts and train five days a week. I'm going to continue with TKD, but does anyone have any suggestions about which of the other three I should take? I was told that Ninjitsu is the most intense and also the most practical. Anybody second that?


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Aug 28, 2005)

I'll amend what "Still Learning" said by saying what my Jewish/Hawaiian friends say, "Shaloha."

Welcome to MT.  I look forward to seeing your contributions here.  Heard something somewhere about you being a writer....



Regards,


Steve


----------



## Ping898 (Aug 28, 2005)

Welcome to MT.........


----------



## Sapper6 (Aug 28, 2005)

welcome to MT


----------



## Gin-Gin (Aug 31, 2005)

Welcome to MT! :wavey: As for which other MA to study, I would recommend that you go watch a couple of classes in each, & talk to the instructors - gather as much information as much possible. 

Good Luck on your journey,
Gin-Gin :asian:


----------



## kenpo0324 (Aug 31, 2005)

Welcome


----------

